# apr vs revo stage 2+



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

anyone had any experience of either one? pros, cons, powerfigures and graphs if anyone has any would be much appreciated.

cheers


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stage2 + Revo.

No comparison between the two but mines like shit off a stick. :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

APR maps are better than Revo as general rule.

Another company to consider is MRC


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

jamman said:


> APR maps are better than Revo as general rule.
> 
> Another company to consider is MRC


So, the differences are?

Just type in Revo v APR into a search engine and you'll find pages and pages of conflicting marketing. I've a good reason not to like Revo, however it came with the car and I'm pleased with it.

Do your research, but from experience it's like kicking fog and take any claims made with a pinch of salt.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

See this is where people take it as a general insult to their cars (or Robs) and it's not.

I've had 6 Revo maps, one APR and my "opinion" is that the APR/MRC maps are better.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

jamman said:


> See this is where people take it as a general insult to their cars (or Robs) and it's not.
> 
> I've had 6 Revo maps, one APR and my "opinion" is that the APR/MRC maps are better.


Might want to read my post again.

Like I said, I've reasons not to like Revo. But I'd need convincing to go with APR or Revo or any other mapper. Next year I'll be changing the turbo out along with a few other things, I'll also be looking at what map goes in the car but from what I've read, it's simply down to marketing, nothing more.

As for the sly dig about it being Robs car, pretty sure I gave him a large wedge of cash for it ... making it my car.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

From what I understand APR result in higher torque over revo... so if your clutch is .. old/ on its way out then may want to replace it or go with Revo

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

I am just about to go for Stage 2+ and have the choice between Revo and APR. Nedless to say, I'm waiting with baited breath for this thread to evolve further. Really interested in hearing your opinions. 
Especially if you have actual experience with one or the other [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

For me the best tuner is MBPower .... :mrgreen:

1ª reason - because i´m happy with his work
2º reason - its portuguese
3º reason - its affordable 
4º....
5º... and so on


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Not my car, but same tunner...


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Sophus said:


> I am just about to go for Stage 2+ and have the choice between Revo and APR. Nedless to say, I'm waiting with baited breath for this thread to evolve further. Really interested in hearing your opinions.
> Especially if you have actual experience with one or the other [smiley=gossip.gif]


I did some hunting around years ago when I sold my Mk2 V6 and was going to jump into a TT-S. All you'll find is constant conflicting reviews between APR and Revo.

Last week I decided I was going to uprate the turbo and move this car up a notch early next year so I dipped into the online community again and there's very little in it. It's more if a personal choice, Coke or Pepsi. 
Here another point of view. Why are you thinking of getting it done? Do you need the extra speed and lower fuel consumption? Ultimately your entering a very expensive pissing contest, one you won't win because there's always someone with deeper pockets.

Years ago we had a chap on my forum who lived in Dubai and seemed to have bottomless pockets, he pissed all over what we were doing.

There's also the other option. Getting out of the TT-S and jumping into an RS. Stage 1 puts you in a similar position to a TT-S running S2+. Ultimately you also have more room to move up the power ladder ...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sophus said:


> I am just about to go for Stage 2+ and have the choice between Revo and APR. Nedless to say, I'm waiting with baited breath for this thread to evolve further. Really interested in hearing your opinions.
> Especially if you have actual experience with one or the other [smiley=gossip.gif]


I've had both Revo and APR maps on a TTS much prefered the APR map, I will add that I'm very good friends with a Revo dealer and the Revo map cost me nothing.

The chap that has just bought Robs car has zero experience on this level, he's just a little biased because of his new purchase :wink: :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

jamman said:


> Sophus said:
> 
> 
> > I am just about to go for Stage 2+ and have the choice between Revo and APR. Nedless to say, I'm waiting with baited breath for this thread to evolve further. Really interested in hearing your opinions.
> ...


What bias? Which stage 2+ software you running on your TT-S at the moment? :lol:


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

jesus hot topic this!

background for me is ive had apr stage 1 since i got the car and its been great, really quick and no complaints at all!

ive now got all the other bits to take me to stage 2+ (fuel pump downpipe intake) and need to decide whether i go back to apr for the upgrade or convert to revo (im in the same boat as jamman and the revo option would be free or next to free for me)

my cars also a dsg/s-tronic so no clutch to worry about but dunno if im limited by the box?


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

nick tts said:


> jesus hot topic this!
> 
> background for me is ive had apr stage 1 since i got the car and its been great, really quick and no complaints at all!
> 
> ...


Personally I'd go for cheapest or nearest. Nearest is handy if anything goes wrong.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Doesnt apr offer free remaps when you get more hardware?

Sure there was one which did that... Maybe shark?!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

i thought they told me that at the time but looking on apr site now there seems to be a charge for upgrade.

both places are really local so distance isnt a factor! i just want to make sure im getting the best map.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

nick tts said:


> i thought they told me that at the time but looking on apr site now there seems to be a charge for upgrade.
> 
> both places are really local so distance isnt a factor! i just want to make sure im getting the best map.


Coke and Pepsi then Nick. Don't APR offer a free trial?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Roller Skate said:


> Personally I'd go for cheapest or nearest. Nearest is handy if anything goes wrong.


Oh dear.... says it all really :lol:

A fools way of doing things, imagine if Rob had taken this approach when building his car ?

I dread to think how his car will end up [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

jamman said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I'd go for cheapest or nearest. Nearest is handy if anything goes wrong.
> ...


I think Rob went for the nearest and free. So, just to clarify, the stage2+ software you're running in *your* TT-S is? You know, going back to your personal experience in all these things?

If you going to troll the thread, do it properly Jamman. I know you seem to think you know more or know better because you have a higher post count than most others, to me it just means you've posted more crap then anyone else. You're a joke ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

oh dear another fail.... I didn't I ran stage 1 and 2 on my TTS back in the day I'm sure I can dig out a pic or two of your interested :lol: :lol:

Stop getting. your knickers in a twist just because I don't agree with you. :roll: :roll:

Tootles of to search photo bucket


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

jamman said:


> oh dear another fail.... I didn't I ran stage 1 and 2 on my TTS back in the day I'm sure I can dig out a pic or two of your interested :lol: :lol:


How's it a* Fail?* Stage2+ was the OP's request for information which you've no experience of then? Riiiiight.

:roll:

Pot?Kettle? "Stop getting. your knickers in a twist just because I don't agree with you. :roll: :roll:"


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Back in the day when it was still cool to have a white car

Chill Roller you can't always be right


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

jamman said:


> Back in the day when it was still cool to have a white car
> 
> Chill Roller you can't always be right


Yeah, but it beats being wrong from the off. :lol:

Needs lowering, spacers and would look better on RS4's. :lol: (Kidding)


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Roller Skate said:


> Sophus said:
> 
> 
> > I am just about to go for Stage 2+ and have the choice between Revo and APR. Nedless to say, I'm waiting with baited breath for this thread to evolve further. Really interested in hearing your opinions.
> ...


I am already well on my way to Stage 2+ with a BCS DP and Autotech pump upgrade parts in the post, so a bit late to raise this question Roller.

Still, to answer you; no particular reason really. In part I'm simply bored so this is a project I can enjoy. Better than knitting doilies, right? Besides I would personally appreciate the improvement in speed/power. Love the sound of the new DP and a litte more HP to go with that would be nice. I will probably seldom be in a position to enjoy it though. Most of my driving is commuting in traffic or on roads where I can't exploit the potential. Makes it even more meaningless, but to me it's still fun.

I would happily go for an RS, but not many for sale in my region and with over two years of looking, none with my preferred spec. has been for sale. Eventually, I will get am TTRS or a nice and well spec'ed Porsche 911 4S 997.2.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

jamman said:


> Back in the day when it was still cool to have a white car
> 
> Chill Roller you can't always be right


To lighten the mood (and sorry to go off topic)... that looks gorgeous... why did you move away from the TTS?

Scott


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Dreams1966 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the day when it was still cool to have a white car
> ...


At the time I just didn't like the Mk2 I came from an S4 cabriolet and then bought an S5 (loved it) after having the TTS for about 18 months.

I actually like the TTS a lot (lot) more now than I ever did back then (strange but true)


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

At the time I just didn't like the Mk2 I came from an S4 cabriolet and then bought an S5 (loved it) after having the TTS for about 18 months.

I actually like the TTS a lot (lot) more now than I ever did back then (strange but true)[/quote]

I see  I'm thinking about the need for 4 seats and a soft-top, so I guess you'd recommend the S5 wholeheartedly?

I'll PM anything else


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

God yes, S5 is a very classy car one of my favourites.

Totally different to a TT though a lot bigger (obviously) but when you put your foot down they fly.

A forum member on here Caney has a S5 Cabriolet which I believe he adores :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

jamman said:


> God yes, S5 is a very classy car one of my favourites.
> 
> Totally different to a TT though a lot bigger (obviously) but when you put your foot down they fly.
> 
> A forum member on here Caney has a S5 Cabriolet which I believe he adores :lol:


Cheers mate.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

My previous s-tronic TTS was MRC Stage 2+
I can't recommend MRC enough, attention to detail is superb. 
When I get round to tuning my RS, it will go to MRC, no hesitation
Jenny


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

It's like anything and everything it's a matter of personal taste and driving styles. 
I must admit APR does an outstanding job, their R&D and attention to detail is paramount. 
Awesome GTI will sit and discuss the remap (pros & cons) before putting on a rolling road before loading the new map.


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh and the offer a 30 day money back guarantee - which show how much faith they have in their product.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm just sat watching NCIS in my "told you so" chair.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

jamman said:


> I'm just sat watching NCIS in my "i'm quite sad" chair.


I thought you'd be watching "Clueless".


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Which ever remap you opt for just make sure it's not just plug and play and have one that's optimised on the rollers. In my opinion it makes for a more reliable and better driving car.
As for choice or preference I think Apr maps are a little too aggressive for the manual transmissions and Revo a little less so. Both good maps are very good. If price is no object I'd go for MRC and then optimised on the rollers.
I have noticed several specialists knocking around who download your existing map, alter loads of parameters based on experience and upload it back on to your ecu. One step further it can be optimised on the rollers for a hour or so to eek a bit more from it. Seen this offered for 150-350 quid depending on the dealer.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Roller Skate said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just sat watching NCIS in my "i'm quite sad" chair.
> ...


Another fail, further proof that thinking isn't your strong point :wink:


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

jamman, rollerskate thanks for your initial input but if either of you have no further input please dont comment.

i started this post to get some info and peoples opinions not so you two could throw handbags at each other!

anyway back to topic, mrc is a bit out of the way for me so really only left with revo and apr.
apr being ecotune in hillington and revo being autotec in port glasgow both could in sure custom map it on the rollers but i was under the impression that revo and apr were pretty decent out of the box?


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Whare are you based?

Shark have a good rep too...

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

R Tech

http://r-techperformance.co.uk/2-0-tfsi-tuning/


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

nick tts said:


> jamman, rollerskate thanks for your initial input but if either of you have no further input please dont comment.
> 
> i started this post to get some info and peoples opinions not so you two could throw handbags at each other!
> 
> ...


No idea personally as I don't have my car mapped but as your in Glasgow you maybe should read aoon's posts or pm him ask his experience, he was stage 2+ done at ecotune in hillington, pretty sure he was happy with them and any other guys up here I have read about have also used ecotune. Only other Scottish tuner I have seen mentioned was star performance in kirkcaldy


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

yea it was ecotune that done my stage 1 APR map and no complaints, just wondered if there was many opinions between them and revo.

was talking to a friend in work that had his golf r done stage 2 by revo then went to ecotune and had it changed to APR 
heres his graph
orange is original revo map and pink is after swap to APR, no change to parts etc just a change of map!


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Interesting comparison. I will likely go for APR Stage 2+ myself in the near future. Tuner just confirmed that I can use the apr dongle and iPhone for map switching and reading/graphing Ecu data etc. Cool feature. Just have to install the Autotech fuel pump upgrade and I should be good to go.


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

In other news..

Was at a sponsored by Revo day up at my local dragstrip (Crail) a few weekends with my A45. Guess what.. APR cars all won the trophies, slightly embarrassing.

I would recommend APR. Products and support is second to none.

But if I was to do it all over again, I would go for APR hardware and R-Tech custom live tuning.


----------



## hfz134 (Jul 22, 2015)

Has anyone tried the GIAC tuning? Whats your opinion on this tune?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

http://www.racebits.net/

Got these local to me, from what I can understand they download your existing stock map and save it, they then make the necessary modifications and 're-upload it back on to your ecu. Further improvements can be gained by having the map optimised on the dyno for an additional fee.
They also custom make items like intercoolers and induction pipes ect. I've seen some of the silicon hose sets that they supply and they look as good as the Forge stuff.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

I would like to hear from Revo tuned car owners to see if there is some positive feedback there too....

The Revo maps I've seen may be a little down on power but look smoother and less aggressive?


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

its the fueling on the revo map that worrying me!

agreed id like to hear some opinions on revo stuff from those who have revo software.


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a Revo stage 1 on my 2.0TFSi and haven't noticed any discernible decrease in fuel economy....but then I don't have the pedal permanently stuck to the floor!


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

My power delivery on the Revo stage one map is brilliant, it's just like stock but with more power which is how maps should be.

I'm really anal on power delivery, there is nothing worse than super-aggressive power, the last thing you want as you drive through a corner is a huge wave of torque that unsettles the car. That said, my TT is ballistic in it's acceleration and that's when I compare it to my previous toys, in particular my R35 GTR and both my Evos . . the last of which could do 30 - 130 in 8 seconds.

The fuel economy has not taken much of a hit either, that said I hammer my car at every opportunity . . . not in a stupid way but when I get a chance to put my foot down I do, so I never see amazing figures but when I drive to work (48 miles) of dual carriage way and b road I get 34 mpg . . . when the road is clear on the way home 23.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Can't speak directly about Revo on the RS but on my previous 2.0 I found it quite peaky ..was a better map second time round when it was tweaked, a bit more linear in its delivery. APR and Revo are commonly known for being aggressive maps more so APR.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I only went Revo because after two weeks of research I found more people that had issues with their APR map than Revo owners had with theirs.

There were a lot of people that needed their original APR maps redoing as the earlier maps weren't prefect and then there were a lot of people who's clutches had all died after the APR map.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't have experience first hand with Revo, but here is my APR stage 2+ experience:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1145001

I would think most people know only one or the other, but not both first hand.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah I agree...also lazy gear changes can bring on early clutch wear through labouring the engine so to speak instead of changing down the gears.


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

well went and got my stage 1 apr upped to stage 2+ today and on first impressions its silly fast, was stuck in traffic all the way home so never had much chance to see how drivable it is but i'll see how it goes over the next day or so and keep you posted.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

nick tts said:


> well went and got my stage 1 apr upped to stage 2+ today and on first impressions its silly fast, was stuck in traffic all the way home so never had much chance to see how drivable it is but i'll see how it goes over the next day or so and keep you posted.


Nice, have you just got the HPFP and downpipe/sports cat? Did you get RR run before and after?


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Stage 2+ on the 2.0tfsi adds a punch of torque to the mid range. Worthy upgrade!

Would invest in an intercooler too, after a 0-100-0 sprint you'd be lucky to see 300bhp due to the heatsoak


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

If I lived near MRC I'd probably get a custom map from them because for the 2.5 TFSI they're probably slightly ahead of APR. Having said that, it's a 400+ mile trip for me. So I went with APR because Ecotune is 6 miles away and they're awesome. The APR hardware is very good as well so for me it made more sense, especially as I've just ordered parts for Stage 2. I got a good deal on the APR Cast Downpipe and a Wagner Evo3 FMIC on Black Friday, plus APR waive the Stage 2 map cost with the purchase of the downpipe. Also what Aoon said, Revo were the title sponsor for German Invasion at Crail and they were totally embarrassed by APR tuned Audi's and an MRC TTE500 RS3.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Aoon_M said:


> Stage 2+ on the 2.0tfsi adds a punch of torque to the mid range. Worthy upgrade!
> 
> Would invest in an intercooler too, after a 0-100-0 sprint you'd be lucky to see 300bhp due to the heatsoak


You need to update your signature with proper power figures matey.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Skygod said:


> If I lived near MRC I'd probably get a custom map from them because for the 2.5 TFSI they're probably slightly ahead of APR. Having said that, it's a 400+ mile trip for me. So I went with APR because Ecotune is 6 miles away and they're awesome. The APR hardware is very good as well so for me it made more sense, especially as I've just ordered parts for Stage 2. I got a good deal on the APR Cast Downpipe and a Wagner Evo3 FMIC on Black Friday, plus APR waive the Stage 2 map cost with the purchase of the downpipe. Also what Aoon said, Revo were the title sponsor for German Invasion at Crail and they were totally embarrassed by APR tuned Audi's and an MRC TTE500 RS3.


.

Hi Sky God , your have to give a review or video of the apr cast downpipe , think tou may be one of the first guys with it , I'm running the full apr rsc exhaust and it sounds great so I'm sure you won't be dissapointed  !


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll see what I can do! It should be here in 2-3 weeks and installed just before Xmas. Ecotune had one in stock but it was reserved for an RS3. It will be the first they've installed and mine will be the first TTRS. 
My exhaust system will be a complete mix, APR cast downpipe into Scorpion Secondary De-Cat into OEM sports exhaust with flapper mod. No idea what to expect.


----------

